# Luca?



## Gravy Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Where did that nice Italian chap Luca go, is he ok ?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Where did that nice Italian chap Luca go, is he ok ?


Thanks for the reminder. I'm going to PM him.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Tax


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2013)

Last I heard he was working on his own, bilingual food site/forum.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I got a message from him a short while ago. Will PM him and ask.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 17, 2013)

Didn't he recently post something in the MIA thread? Seems he was here not too long ago.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks all, and I will have a look on that thread Pac .


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

I too have noticed he has not been around, he must be busy


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just remembered that he metioned in his PM to me that he has some personal problems to deal with. I can't say what, not sure how private he is with this kind of thing. Sure he's ok.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I just remembered that he metioned in his PM to me that he has some personal problems to deal with. I can't say what, not sure how private he is with this kind of thing. Sure he's ok.


Did he mention how his arm is doing after the surgery?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Did he mention how his arm is doing after the surgery?



I think that was Harry, wasn't it?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I think that was Harry, wasn't it?


 d'oh! You're right, the arm was Harry.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Havent heard anything from Harry


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

No not sure why him and Bolas are checking in and looking at the site but not contributing . Can't think why you would do that on any site really .


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2013)

luca has been on a motivational speaking tour across italy, therefore his hands have been busy... 

(he's italian? they talk with their hands. get it?)  

i hope you're well, luca, and we see you here soon.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds interesting !


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 20, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> No not sure why him and Bolas are checking in and looking at the site but not contributing . Can't think why you would do that on any site really .



Bolas and Harry is another story. Harry needs another surgery on his shoulder and Bollas had a hardtack.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Bolas and Harry is another story. Harry needs another surgery on his shoulder and Bollas had a hardtack.



Oh dear.  Do you mean a heart attack, Charlie?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 20, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear.  Do you mean a heart attack, Charlie?



Ah, yeah, that one.  I hate auto correct. Yes, but he is fine now. Had bypass surgery, relaxing for now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Ah, yeah, that one.  I hate auto correct. Yes, but he is fine now. Had bypass surgery, relaxing for now.



Oh no, when did that happen?  So sorry!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 20, 2013)

4 weeks ago.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

Please give both brothers our best wishes for a speedy recovery, Charlie.  Obviously, they've been missed here on DC.  And poor Harry, eeks, another surgery.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 20, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> No not sure why him and Bolas are checking in and looking at the site but not contributing . Can't think why you would do that on any site really .



I easily read 1000x more than I post, on any site.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 20, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> 4 weeks ago.


 Thank you for telling about Harry and Bolas they are well liked and missed. Please give them both my best.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 20, 2013)

Please add my well wishes for them both and let them know how much they are missed and loved here.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2013)

Charlie, thanks for updating us.  Please send my good wishes along.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok, not a problem, I will pass it on.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 21, 2013)

buckytom said:


> luca has been on a motivational speaking tour across italy, therefore his hands have been busy...
> 
> (he's italian? they talk with their hands. get it?)
> 
> i hope you're well, luca, and we see you here soon.



Thanks for letting us know Tom


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 21, 2013)

Charlie, if you could also pass on my best wishes to Harry and Bolas too please, much appreciated


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> No not sure why him and Bolas are checking in and looking at the site but not contributing . Can't think why you would do that on any site really .


It is called lurking. DC has a lot more members who lurk than those who post. I lurk on several forums/list servs. I'm only active on those where I have to use my real name if posts can only be viewed by members.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

I know but they weren't lurkers so that's why I questioned it, they were active members and are still checking in . I don't choose to lurk on sites, if something's not interesting me then I wouldn't stay. 

I sincerely hope Harry and Bolas do join in again and I am thinking of them both.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 21, 2013)

"Lurking"--what an ugly term--sounds like a spy or a peeping tom. how about 'looking in on' or 'stopping by' or simply seeing 'what's up at dc' when you can't, or don't wish to stay for a chat. 

hello luca, bolas and harry!  we love you, want you back, and promise not to molest you with a peppering of annoying questions.  deal?  (hope you are all healthy and eating well)


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurking in the internet forum connotation is not at all sinister.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Luca was here this morning.  I lurk on a few websites, nothing wrong with it!  (at least I haven't been arrested so far....)


----------



## vitauta (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you, andy and dawg.  i stand corrected.  i'm finding that there is a whole lot i don't know about today's language usage....


----------



## Cerise (Jan 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> No not sure why him and Bolas are checking in and looking at the site but not contributing . Can't think why you would do that on any site really .


 
Might be replying to a PM.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2013)

Sometimes I want to keep up with all you guys, but don't much feel like typing a reply.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you for the update on bolas, charlie. i hope he's doing well, as is harry. i'm going to try to catch them the next time they pop their heads in at 4 or 5am est to get them posting again. 

as far as lurkers go, i take it one step further. i lurk upon the lurkers, or do what i call "lurker surfing". when i get bored in the middle of the night and there's no new replies from members to read, or no members are even logged in, i look to see what the lurkers are looking at and check it out. i often get to read threads that i'd missed, or a good recipe, or something really great that someone said, and so on. lurker surfing is fun and informative and can help dredge up good, albeit old threads!  


getting back to luca: kylie, my sense of humour doesn't always translate from what i see in my brain. i was only joking about luca. italians are known to talk as much with their hands as with their mouths, so their hands would be too busy to type anything. 

luca, come back to us soon! otherwise <<brushing fingertips out from under chin>>, va fa a napoli <<biting knuckle>>.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 21, 2013)

Tom, what is "lurk upon the lurkers"?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2013)

charlie, click under "quick links" on the upper right just under your name and private messages link, when it drops down you see the tab for "who's online".

click on it and it will show you who is logged in, and who (listed as guests) are lurking, and what they are looking at. if you want, you can click on what they are looking at if it seems interesting. so you are lurking upon the lurkers, or lurker surfing.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Ah, yeah, that one.  I hate auto correct. Yes, but he is fine now. Had bypass surgery, relaxing for now.


 
Charlie, along with Chinese, English is one of the most difficult languages to learn. I love and really enjoy your malapropisms. I know what you mean though. At least your try. And for that I admire you. My son's in-laws have been here since the late 50's and the mother still can't read or speak English. Her kids translate everything for her. When she goes shopping, if one of her kids are not with her, she shops by the picture on the can. 

I had given some thought of correcting you, but I certainly don't want to ever embarrass anyone who doesn't have a complete command of the English language.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Bolas and Harry is another story. Harry needs another surgery on his shoulder and Bollas had a hardtack.


 
Charlie, I had to laugh. Sorry. Couldn't help it.

Hardtack is a very hard biscuit that they used to serve to sailors. We still have them here in New England. We put them in clam chowder and other seafood soups.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Addie said:


> Charlie, I had to laugh. Sorry. Couldn't help it.
> 
> Hardtack is a very hard biscuit that they used to serve to sailors. We still have them here in New England. We put them in clam chowder and other seafood soups.



I think Charlie's autocorrect on his phone did the translation for him!   I try to override mine when possible.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I think Charlie's autocorrect on his phone did the translation for him! I try to override mine when possible.


 
Makes me so happy I don't have the latest and greatest. A lot of times it turns out that it is not the greatest.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 21, 2013)

buckytom said:


> thank you for the update on bolas, charlie. i hope he's doing well, as is harry. i'm going to try to catch them the next time they pop their heads in at 4 or 5am est to get them posting again.
> 
> as far as lurkers go, i take it one step further. i lurk upon the lurkers, or do what i call "lurker surfing". when i get bored in the middle of the night and there's no new replies from members to read, or no members are even logged in, i look to see what the lurkers are looking at and check it out. i often get to read threads that i'd missed, or a good recipe, or something really great that someone said, and so on. lurker surfing is fun and informative and can help dredge up good, albeit old threads!
> 
> ...



Okay.....I am "outing" myself. I have been known to "lurk on lurkers" too!  I just never had a name for it.   I love "Lurker Surfing" Lol! BT you are right, it's a great way to find threads you haven't read.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 21, 2013)

I often wake up in the middle of the night. Esp on nap days if my mid-day siesta runneth too long. It's a quick way to see what's new without signing in and there is not much activity and I can just look at a glance. 

At least on DC, they call you Guest as opposed to sticking your head out the door and checking if the neighbors are still up and have their lights on. ( I think those ((other)) people are called -- Nosy Neighbor). My Neighbors on my North came storming out their back door. What IS He doing !?! I could hear them because their back door is right outside my den window. ( Hissing and seething) Why is his Music sooo loud. Another neighbor on the other side of me farther down the block wasn't even having a party, ( I checked, no cars parked on the street) but their stereo was Blasting like a car a block away with 10 speakers reverbing and bulging the back fenders Thud thud thud on main street on Saturday Night. It wasn't even 10 pm. Most of us on our block settle down earlier in the evening. The other couple is a wee bit younger. Life is normal in so many respects. Given, our old houses are without much insulation/ sound protection and are set on lots very close together.   I thought old people were supposed to grow more deaf as they aged.  Guess not.  

So now we can do lurking on lurking. Sweet. Kool. 

I'll have to give it a try some night. I can Wave at BT. I find I can not lurk unless I am signed in. Well, I can lurk but not Lurk. The Quick links don't work unless you identify yourself first. This could be more fun than being in a chat room without chatting back. 


I hope you who are in touch with Luca and the Brothers will give them each my best wishes. And hurry back. 

I also miss Chef Maloney. I may have started out the gate too quick with him, I think I started kidding him from Day1. I hope he never took anything the wrong way. It is so hard to tell because writing is so black and white and is without inflection and does not show the subjective. 

I also have not seen Greg Cooks lately. I hope he is just busy and I may not read all the threads.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Okay.....I am "outing" myself. I have been known to "lurk on lurkers" too!  I just never had a name for it.   I love "Lurker Surfing" Lol! BT you are right, it's a great way to find threads you haven't read.



ok, everyone point at bunny, shouting, "LURKER! LURKER!"






and yeah, hey, where has greg gone off to?


i don't think chef maloney will be back.


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ok, everyone point at bunny, shouting, "LURKER! LURKER!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LURKER! LURKER! 

Why don't you think Chef M won't be back? 

Didn't I see a post from Greg a few days back? Can't remember where. Maybe the gun thread.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't think chef maloney will be back. 

Porque?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2013)

(i just finished episode 3, so read this in your best downton abbey english voice)

because his last post was rather confrontational, shall we say?


en espanol: porque entonces se enojo y ataco un administrador.



i don't know the details, of course, so i couldn't really comment on it. but i saw the post.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 22, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I often wake up in the middle of the night. Esp on nap days if my mid-day siesta runneth too long. It's a quick way to see what's new without signing in and there is not much activity and I can just look at a glance.
> 
> At least on DC, they call you Guest as opposed to sticking your head out the door and checking if the neighbors are still up and have their lights on. ( I think those ((other)) people are called -- Nosy Neighbor). My Neighbors on my North came storming out their back door. What IS He doing !?! I could hear them because their back door is right outside my den window. ( Hissing and seething) Why is his Music sooo loud. Another neighbor on the other side of me farther down the block wasn't even having a party, ( I checked, no cars parked on the street) but their stereo was Blasting like a car a block away with 10 speakers reverbing and bulging the back fenders Thud thud thud on main street on Saturday Night. It wasn't even 10 pm. Most of us on our block settle down earlier in the evening. The other couple is a wee bit younger. Life is normal in so many respects. Given, our old houses are without much insulation/ sound protection and are set on lots very close together.   I thought old people were supposed to grow more deaf as they aged.  Guess not.
> 
> ...




whisky, i too thought i had fallen to joking with chef m. too quickly and in  too familiar a way.  at first, i was confusing him with chef munky, and once i stopped doing that, i continued to think he was a female for some time.  lord only knows what inappropriate remarks i made to chef m. before he finally made some male-flavored comment about nancy sinatra's 
"boots",  sending me straight to his profile page where i confirmed the mistake i had made regarding his gender. he was so easy, maybe too easy, to talk 'stuff' to.  what a sense of humor she/he had....

in the brief two months he was at dc, chef m. initiated 56 threads at the site!!  he left us a wealth of old family recipes, a few of which i made myself with great results.  

i am sorry that chef m. is not returning to dc, if that is indeed the case.  i did not see anything of a serious nature in his posts to foreshadow his leaving.  but then, i am known for being particularly dense when it comes to recognizing signs which are obvious to most ordinary people. it is the obvious which manages to elude me every time....


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 22, 2013)

Lo siento.
(sorry).  

Sometimes when we talk silence is better.  On the internet this means hit Pause before hitting Enter.   I should Learn this. Is there a Pause button.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't know if chef maloney will return or not. like i said, i don't know the details. you should pm an admin if necessary.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 22, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> i don't think chef maloney will be back.
> 
> Porque?


A quick check of the Members' List--Chef Maloney hasn't left DC. For whatever reasons is not posting. I too hope that Chef Maloney starts sharing recipes, etc., again.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't think that the members list is always accurate.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyway I miss the Kray Twins .


----------



## Zereh (Jan 22, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i did not see anything of a serious nature in his posts to foreshadow his leaving.



That's because the posts / threads are deleted.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 22, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> A quick check of the Members' List--Chef Maloney hasn't left DC. For whatever reasons is not posting. I too hope that Chef Maloney starts sharing recipes, etc., again.


I believe Whiskadoodle is correct that Chef Maloney won't be back - at least based on the last post that I saw from him, which had a decidedly negative tone (as BT mentioned). Suffice it to say I won't go into further details.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, everyone, this thread is supposed to be about Luca.  There is an MIA thread where we can ask about people, state that we will be gone for awhile, etc.  

I am just thinking that if Luca is lurking (I do it too here and other places if I am not up to posting and want to know how things are going with others) and sees that his thread is hijacked, he may not want to post.  But that's just MHO.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 22, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Hey, everyone, this thread is supposed to be about Luca. *There is an MIA thread where we can ask about people, state that we will be gone for awhile, etc. *
> 
> I am just thinking that if Luca is lurking (I do it too here and other places if I am not up to posting and want to know how things are going with others) and sees that his thread is hijacked, he may not want to post. But that's just MHO.


 
I agree. If you are missing a member, send them a PM, exchange email addresses, or check the MIA thread.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 23, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Anyway I miss the Kray Twins .


Broadgreen NHS CCU saved my life on Christmas Day, they the best.
Harry was under the knife yesterday in Manchester, when I spoke to him he was OK.
Tom, Charlie and everyone else, thank for your thoughts. I get a bit tired quickly so I find reading easier.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 23, 2013)

bolas, you can't know how much it means to us to finally hear from you.  your life is a wonderful christmas gift to you and all who love you, bolas. we can be thankful that you were in skillful hands in the hospital.  i hope you are doing everything within your power to follow doctor's and nurses directions re diet and exercise in order to build up your strength and return to a state of good health once again.  were you sick at all before your heart attack bolas, or did this come without warning?  treatment available today for heart conditions is so much better than what we had even ten yeats ago.  bolas, if it pleases you, lurk as long and often as you want, tracking our daily goings on at dc, and please, please step in with a word
 or two of your own, as you are able, to keep us informed of your progress and circumstances.  please give my best to harry when you talk to him again.  as you can probably tell, we've been missing you two guys in the worst sort of way, and hoping for your return.  take care of yourself, bolas, and keep a good thought....


----------



## Addie (Jan 23, 2013)

glad to see you here again Bolas. Take care of yourself. Recovery goes better if you take it slowly. 

Let Harry know that at least once a day I play "All Through The Night". And give him my best wishes. The same for you. Miss you both.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad to see you again, Bolas. Glad that you pulled through. You and Harry have been very much missed here. All my best to Harry. Hope he is back in the kitchen soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2013)

Bolas!!!  Great to hear you're up and about.  You had a scary experience!  It's so good to wake up after that happens.  Been there done that.  Take care and give our best to Harry.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome back, Bolas!  Yes, please give our best to Harry!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2013)

So glad to hear from you Bolas. Please pass my best to Harry.

I hope the two of you soon feel well enough to fully participate here soon. You have been missed.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Bolas!!!  Great to hear you're up and about.  You had a scary experience!  It's so good to wake up after that happens.



what were your options?  


glad you're still kickin' bolas. we missed you.

i missed you.

harry, not so much. his cooking made mine look infantile.
still, tell him you're both better off with us than without. umm, or something like that...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

Apologies to all for asking about Luca out loud without going through the more appropriate channels . I consider my wrists slapped . 

Frail Balls I have pm'd you . Us English don't go for public displays of affection but am glad to hear from you , chin up old bean x


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Apologies to all for asking about Luca out loud without going through the more appropriate channels . I consider my wrists slapped .
> 
> Frail Balls I have pm'd you . Us English don't go for public displays of affection but am glad to hear from you , chin up old bean x


 GQ do not feel you need to apologise you asked a question we all do that at times. Feel that you've done 2 of our favorite people  a come out and play  please  questions.
kades


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Kades, much appreciated .


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2013)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Broadgreen NHS CCU saved my life on Christmas Day, they the best.
> Harry was under the knife yesterday in Manchester, when I spoke to him he was OK.
> Tom, Charlie and everyone else, thank for your thoughts. I get a bit tired quickly so I find reading easier.


Bolas, so good to know you are up and better. Please follow doctors instructions so we can enjoy your being here with us again. I'm so glad to know you are better. We've missed you and Harry a lot and will be glad to have you back with us as soon as you feel up to it. Take care friend I have a cardoon recipe to share with you, But I bet you already know it.
kades


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2013)

Frail Balls?! 
Wow. Nice nickname


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah, Bollas, so good to hear from ou. I hope you are doing well. You better take care of your health, you are way to yong to be having hart atacks. 

Say hello to Harry hope he is ok after surgery.

I think we should rename this thread into something like, eh, ah, say Lost and Found, for example.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

Bolas, I have missed you so much.  Harry too.  When you talk to him next please pass on my wishes for a speedy recovery.  And for you too my friend.  I am among those who can't wait for you both to come back to us.  But just to hear briefly is awesome! 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{Bolas and Harry}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Apologies to all for asking about Luca out loud without going through the more appropriate channels . I consider my wrists slapped .
> 
> Frail Balls I have pm'd you . Us English don't go for public displays of affection but am glad to hear from you , chin up old bean x



Gravy Queen, I wasn't saying you did anything wrong.  What I was meaning was that this thread is for Luca, and we were going on about everything else.  Please don't think I was trying to slap anyone's wrist at all.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, please get this thread back on topic.
Just kidding of course 
Luka - Suzanne Vega - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Yes, please get this thread back on topic.
> Just kidding of course
> 
> Now I am really feeling like a drill sargeant.  Please everyone ignore anything I said about sticking to the theme.
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great to hear from you Bolas 

Hope the surgery goes well for Harry


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2013)

geez, how many times does lp have to slap everyone around about this thread is for luca???







if you look at luca's page, he was just here the other day. maybe if someone tells him that there's a thread dedicated to him that has nothing to do with him, he'll return.

with "speak softly love" playing in the background.


leave the keyboard, take the cannolis.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol BT!  I purposely didn't welcome Bolas back on this thread when I read his post last night, cause I thought I would be hijacking the thread.  (I PM'd him). But seeing as how the precedence has been set........WELCOME BACK BOLAS!  It's pretty obvious that we all missed you and Harry  too!  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Oh and if you are "lurking" Luca.......we miss you too!  Let us know that you are okay


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 24, 2013)

I too hope both Bolas and Harry are on the mend and have speedy recoveries.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2013)

get 'em, lp!

hack the bone! hack the bone!!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice one Charlie , I did actually look to see if I could change the title of my thread to something similar but couldn't see an option to do that. 

LP - no probs I wasn't referring to anything you had said . 

Hope we can get all the boys out to play soon ! .


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 24, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Nice one Charlie , I did actually look to see if I could change the title of my thread to something similar but couldn't see an option to do that.
> 
> LP - no probs I wasn't referring to anything you had said .
> 
> Hope we can get all the boys out to play soon ! .



Mods or Admins have to change titles!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jan 24, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Where did that nice Italian chap Luca go, is he ok ?



I'm ok now, more or less, thanks Gravy Queen! 



LPBeier said:


> Mods or Admins have to change titles!



Do not change this title please, I'm so self-centered that I could not stand it... 

Thanks everybody, friends, 2012 has been a HORRIBLE year for a lot of reasons, don't want to bore nobody here with my personal afflictions.
Now I'm back, maybe just lurking, like old Bolas, maybe I'll be back posting some of my endless articles about Italian cooking!

Thanks everyone, really, from my heart

Luca


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

There ya go. All we had to do is start talking for a few days and there they are! Like rubbing a magic lamp.

Post when you can.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Luka good to see you here. I keep up with Margy so she kind of told a little bit of what she kneows. In any rate, don't forget us. I love your recipes, your posts. Italy has changed my life. I love that place, hope to go back some day. Hope this year is going to be great for you and all the bad that you might have had is never coming back. From now on it should only be good.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jan 24, 2013)

pacanis said:


> There ya go. All we had to do is start talking for a few days and there they are! Like rubbing a magic lamp.
> 
> Post when you can.



ROTFL I'll do it 



CharlieD said:


> Hey Luka good to see you here. I keep up with Margy so she kind of told a little bit of what she kneows. In any rate, don't forget us. I love your recipes, your posts. Italy has changed my life. I love that place, hope to go back some day. Hope this year is going to be great for you and all the bad that you might have had is never coming back. From now on it should only be good.



Thanks man!
And I surely cannot forget you all, this is the first place in which I started talking about food and cooking, and I always felt welcome since the beginning.
Thanks everybody, really

And now back to the kitchen!

Ciao
Luca


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

Smashing to hear from you Luca, I sincerely hope this is a better year for you x


----------



## taxlady (Jan 24, 2013)

Woohoo! Glad to see you back Luca.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay, Luca!  Good to see you post....make a habit out of it eh?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Luca, lovely to see you again 

This year will be better!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2013)

ciao, amico mio. bentornato, luca.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, Luca! Missed you and Harry - glad to hear you're both on the mend. Take care.


----------

